

Show HN: W3clan – User-Curated Tutorial Network - w3clan
https://w3clan.com
w3clan Tutorial Network is platform to create tutorials or documentation of your product or services or any guide&#x2F;story you wish to share on internet.<p>Each courses or tutorials or documentation have option to use user custom domain or user custom sub-domain or default is which w3clan sub-domain for free to all users.<p>site : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;w3clan.com
======
w3clan
Hi, I am Rocky Sharma, founder of w3clan.com site.

Lots of new product, technology and services are evolving on internet every
day and creating documentation about same is boring task for some of
developers like me and some of my friend, thus, I started this startup with
aim to help users create tutorial or documentation website for any product or
services they want in just couple of minute [ Register > My course > Add
course > Add Content > Publish ].

1). Not all courses are video course and 2). Not all course on internet are
paid course and 3). Not all courses should ask users to signup to watch or
read course.

There is none of the platform which provides user to setup their own text
based tutorial website with option to use their own domain , sub-domain or
default is which w3clan sub-domain.

There is also option for authors to use "Google adsense" inside their tutorial
content for monetisation.

I could not find platform what i needed with above option, and i assumed,
there could be more like me, who could be needing something like that too.
Thus, i created w3clan.

I would love to have any feedback, you would like to share with me for w3clan
platform which you think could be beneficial for readers or authors.

Thanks

~~~
reitanqild
Just about to start some work but this looks like a seriously good idea and I
hope I'll have time to test it tonight.

~~~
w3clan
Thanks! Let me know, if you find it useful or have any feedback to share.

------
RubyPinch
You still haven't removed the obvious copyright violations I mentioned prior

[http://python.w3clan.com/tutorial/14/introduction-to-
python](http://python.w3clan.com/tutorial/14/introduction-to-python) has
content taken from
[http://www.tutorialspoint.com/python/python_overview.htm](http://www.tutorialspoint.com/python/python_overview.htm)

[http://python.w3clan.com/tutorial/15/variables-and-
types](http://python.w3clan.com/tutorial/15/variables-and-types) has content
taken from
[http://www.learnpython.org/en/Variables_and_Types](http://www.learnpython.org/en/Variables_and_Types)

And same attitude towards the PDO tutorial plagiarism
([https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/4ynd0e/php_data_object...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/4ynd0e/php_data_object_pdo_tutorial/d6t672q?context=3))

\- - -

Oh and the owner of the site partakes in the plagiarism as well?

[http://rocky.w3clan.com/post/88/terms-and-
condition](http://rocky.w3clan.com/post/88/terms-and-condition)

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xLyWQV...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xLyWQVdmxSoJ:https://mycv.com/mycv/terms+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au&client=firefox-b)

and [http://linux.w3clan.com/tutorial/164/deadly-
commands](http://linux.w3clan.com/tutorial/164/deadly-commands) which you can
google almost any paragraph from to find where it was taken from

Really really sketchy

~~~
colshrapnel
Looks like the guy set out to work of re-phrasing the texts. Look what he did
with PDO:

The old version -
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:RQsMH6x...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:RQsMH6xaK14J:pdo.w3clan.com/tutorial/167/why-
pdo+&cd=1&hl=ru&ct=clnk&gl=ru&client=opera)

And the face-lifted one - [http://pdo.w3clan.com/tutorial/167/why-
pdo](http://pdo.w3clan.com/tutorial/167/why-pdo)

I bet his synonyms thesaurus is smoking right now.

~~~
w3clan
Hi colshrapnel, Yes, the author has said me, he will be rephrasing the content
and will make it unique.

I can't help much. I am sending mail to python author now to respond it back
and even if he agrees to rephrase the content.

The contents will not go down.

Also, I am developing "reporting module" where original author can report the
copied or whole content to author with reference URL and until author reacts,
copied content will remain hidden. After author reaction, if copied contents
still remain there, I as an admin will hide the content.

That is all , i can fight for plagiarism option in w3clan portal for users.

~~~
colshrapnel
Just re-phasing doesn't make the work any original. It is still plagiarism. I
demand that all stolen parts were not rewritten but removed.

~~~
w3clan
Hi, I have updated the reply here :-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/4ynd0e/php_data_object...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/4ynd0e/php_data_object_pdo_tutorial/d6umnf3)

Author has replied me back with, "He is going to rewrite the lines that is
copied from different sources, and he have right to do , as every one learns
form some where and implements it else where", and i believe, he is absolutely
right, he has right to RE-WRITE the content and mention the source URL (if
author wants) from where he has learnt or gather information to share to
community.

Plus, I have already mentioned, I am developing better plagiarism reporting
module, which will allow original authors to report the content to author and
admin.

I am working on plagiarism reporting tool in platform.

Thanks

------
executesorder66
The tutorial for "Introduction to javascript" uses the Java logo as it's
image/thumnail. That would scare me away if I was interested in learning
javascript.

~~~
pluma
Sadly this isn't the first time I've seen that logo (it's actually a modified
version of the Java logo that changes the text to "JavaScript" in the same
font). Because the quasi official JS logo (black letters "JS" in the bottom
right of a yellow square) looks less "logo-ish" than this it's often used by
people unfamiliar with the language.

Another terrible fake logo that apparently looks more logo-ish than the real
logo is the modified HTML5 logo that typically colours the shield yellow
(because HTML is red and CSS is blue) and alters the "5" to the letters "JS"
or simply "J" or "S" (or even "6" for ES6).

EDIT: some googling shows this Java-derived logo has been around at least
since 2010 though probably even earlier. The official community logo was
initially announced at JSConf 2011:
[https://github.com/voodootikigod/logo.js/](https://github.com/voodootikigod/logo.js/)

------
w3clan
As many features w3clan has, some of which mentioned here :-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12341180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12341180)
also has One very important feature and that is "Multi Author" option.

Yes, w3clan has option to add as many author as one want for his/her course or
tutorial or documentation. So, if your course or tutorial or documentation
needs multi-author option, you can do that too with w3clan.

------
kayla210
Maybe you should look for someone to proofread the website, especially the
front page. Too many typos and grammatical errors will drive users away.

~~~
w3clan
That is little hard currently to hire some one for proofread. If any user here
would like to voluntarily help, that will be great.

Thanks

------
wingerlang
You say it is "tutorials and documentation" on the website, I click "view all
tutorials" but then the buttons switch to "view lesson".

Kinda confusing.

~~~
w3clan
View lesson basically means lesson in tutorial related to your search. I
reversed it back to `tutorial`, Lesson keyword was my bad idea, i guess.

------
speedkills
Tiny feedback, /s/subsciption/subscription.

~~~
w3clan
Typo fixed. (y)

------
ajamesm
Why did you name your website "Warcraft 3 clan"?

~~~
w3clan
It is world wide web 3 clan.

------
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so we've made your post point to the site.
Good luck.

~~~
colshrapnel
This site consists of deliberately plagiarized content. The site owner
hypocritically admits the plagiarusm and keeps promising to remove it but all
remains in place.

~~~
dang
If true, that's bad. If the site shows up again and this is still the case,
we'll ban it.

~~~
w3clan
That is not the case. w3clan is multi domain tutorial network channel.

If any User/Author has taken cite or quoted from any website, they can provide
source URL and if source url is not provided than original author may complain
us to remove the content.

If Author goes ahead and removes the content or re-write the content, so that
there is no plagiarism. w3clan will not ban/suspend their sub-domain or their
site.

Due to multi domain network channel, each author has their own tutorial web-
site and it is highly recommended, that original author contact the author of
tutorial website directly first.

If there is no action taken from authors, than w3clan will remove the content.

@colshrapnel , As per some of the plagiarism report by you , we contacted the
author and author has removed all cited lines from their website [
pdo.w3clan.com ]. If any of the texts are still there, you can contact the
author or provide us the link, we will take right action , what is needed.
Also, please note, w3clan.com has nothing to do with users tutorial website ,
We can only ban the content and warn the authors, if they are consistenly
copying the content without permission and not removing/changing the content
after multiple of complain.

